# SureFire 30th Anniversary Collector Set Registry



## MBentz (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if we have a registry to account for the 30th Anniversary set from SureFire? I know we have one for the 9/11 6PX, but my search came up blank for the 30th set. If we don't, I'd like gather as many of the serial numbers here so we know what is potentially still out there, unaccounted for. Hopefully this thread gets lots of responses. I'll try to keep this OP updated if it has any interest. I have GS0455.

Complete Set Serial # - User Name

GS0020 - stienke
GS0058 - Up All Night
GS0074 - redsfairlane
GS0097 - 56FordGuy
GS0257 - musker412
GS0376 - bound
GS0406 - Double Barrel
GS0421 - SVT-ROY
GS0423 - mcoccia
GS0455 - MBentz
GS0769 - qmtu
GS0801 - bound
GS0814 - magellan
GS1016 - jamesxu0210
GS1021 - musker412
GS1104 - SVT-ROY
GS1151 - SVT-ROY
GS1156 - hombreluhrs
GS1157 - hombreluhrs
GS1223 - autogiro
GS1329 - Beamhead
GS1434 - blankc72
GS1456 - Dingle1911
GS1483 - Double Barrel
GS1517 - hombreluhrs
GS1537 - think2x
GS1648 - autogiro
GS1673 - MBentz (SOLD)
GS1793 - Search


----------



## MBentz (Mar 4, 2014)

Just won GS1673 on eBay for $122. The value of these things have tanked. Oh well!


----------



## stienke (Mar 26, 2014)

I have set GS0020, and only a pen with #GS1102


----------



## hombreluhrs (Mar 26, 2014)

I've got set numbers GS1156,1157 and 1517


----------



## MBentz (Mar 28, 2014)

Updated.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have set GS1456. I should have purchased more than one set, it is really nice. Pictures do not do the anodizing justice.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 2, 2014)

Dingle1911 said:


> ....I should have purchased more than one set, it is really nice. Pictures do not do the anodizing justice.



So true ....


----------



## MBentz (Apr 2, 2014)

Dingle1911 said:


> I have set GS1456. I should have purchased more than one set, it is really nice. Pictures do not do the anodizing justice.



Totally agree, and OP updated. Thank you!


----------



## think2x (May 11, 2014)

GS1537 here.


----------



## GunnarGG (May 12, 2014)

I understand these are collector lights but is there anybody using them as edc lights / pens?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 12, 2014)

I had just the light a while back. Cool light.it didn't see much use so i sold it.
I have 2 unopened boxes.paid much more than they are currently selling for


----------



## Beamhead (May 12, 2014)

Dingle1911 said:


> I have set GS1456. I should have purchased more than one set, it is really nice. Pictures do not do the anodizing justice.



I have GS1329, here are some pics of my attempts at capturing the depth of color. My pen rides my desk (too large for shirt pocket carry in my case) along with the light.


----------



## redsfairlane (May 29, 2014)

I have GS0074
I wouldn't worry too much about the deal found on ebay, it looks like one seller cleared a bunch out cheap, now they are gone.
Still may not be going for full retail, but it doesn't look like any more real cheap deals.


----------



## Double Barrel (Jun 10, 2014)

I have gs1483 & gs0406
Gotta agree about the Ano. It's sweet! Who's EDC'n it? Does the Ano wear easily?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 8, 2014)

Dingle1911 said:


> Pictures do not do the anodizing justice.



Agreed, even the factory shots don't show it well. Here's my attempt:


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jul 22, 2014)

Double Barrel said:


> I have gs1483 & gs0406
> Gotta agree about the Ano. It's sweet! Who's EDC'n it? Does the Ano wear easily?



I don't EDC mine, it lives at my office. I write with the pen often.

I believe Tana uses his as EDC.


----------



## Double Barrel (Jul 22, 2014)

Dingle1911 said:


> I don't EDC mine, it lives at my office. I write with the pen often.
> 
> I believe Tana uses his as EDC.



TY, I actually just acquired another set, I'll have to check to see if it is listed here yet. At any rate, the light was used quite a bit. The good news is, they appear to hold up great and any nicks, scratches, marks..ect, blend into the camo pretty well. So much so, that it's pretty much undetectable at arms length. 

My only real complaint with these is the texture, or lack of, I should say..lol. It is beautiful, but these puppies are slick! Bone dry hands and this Ano don't go well together! I'm sure REALLY wet conditions would be the similar. A little moisture sticks pretty good. I can't wait to have tana mod it and stick a shroud on it. I'm hoping the shroud will add a little extra protection from slippage. I'm thinking about adding some thin strips of skateboard tape to it, IF it looks ok. 

Has anyone caught any variations within the run of these? The pens clip on this new/user set I just got has a different SF logo style, just a little bit different and the color inlayed in the logo..gold'ish color. Also the BB/glass breaker on the top sets down lower or is smaller maybe?... compared to my other pen.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## musker412 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have GS1021 and GS0257. They are both still in the plastic wrap.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2014)

Updated.


----------



## jamesxu0210 (Aug 10, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Updated.


Just got my 30th set last week.....GS1016 which is my girlfriend's birthday date.....lucky...LOL


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 12, 2014)

jamesxu0210 said:


> Just got my 30th set last week.....GS1016 which is my girlfriend's birthday date.....lucky...LOL



Holy smokes! 30th set....I am still looking for my first! Missed the early year deal from Botach/Ebay. You wouldn't want to sell one set, would you?


Regards.


----------



## bound (Oct 12, 2014)

GS-0376 & GS-0801


----------



## autogiro (Oct 19, 2014)

I have set:
GS1223 (sealed) and GS1648
(looking for set GS0979 if someone out there has it…)
Auto


----------



## coctailer (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a set I was thinking of EDCing. Would that be cray cray?


----------



## Double Barrel (Nov 10, 2014)

coctailer said:


> I have a set I was thinking of EDCing. Would that be cray cray?



Nope, not at all. Not to CPF'ers anyway. Tell your buddies at work how much you paid for it and they may think a little different of you. Now they may think your "cray cray"  
I was a little worried about it as well...but the finish is tough. I was afraid it would show scratches, being so shiny. It really is a durable ano.
Have fun!
DB 


.


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a set about 8 months but don't know the number. Next time I pull it out to look at it I'll post the number.

The anodizing always looked very xmas like to me.


----------



## MBentz (May 28, 2015)

Updated again.


----------



## blankc72 (May 28, 2015)

I have set GS 1434. It's definitely true that pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 28, 2015)

I bought multi sets and gave a bunch out. I have GS1151, GS1104, and GS0421. Looking for 420. Hey I'm in Oregon.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 29, 2015)

I have GS0097.


----------



## mcoccia (May 31, 2015)

GS423 here. It sits on a display shelf but I have also purchased a similar matt black pen for everyday use.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jun 2, 2015)

mcoccia said:


> GS423 here. It sits on a display shelf but I have also purchased a similar matt black pen for everyday use.



I actually sold my black E1B and pen to justify keeping an extra set for carry. I just recently put the E1D head on the 30th body/Z68 tail for a true winner.


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 14, 2015)

GS0058 recently acquired!


----------



## magellan (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad to see this is still going. I need to look up mine. Will do so shortly.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

I have GS0814.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

Finally dug out my set and took a photo. Not the best lighting job but it does show the richness of the colors.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 21, 2015)

mag, that camo works well with that background. Took me 10 min to find what you posted.


----------



## jmoyat (Aug 21, 2015)

Haha, very funny Str8!
Great photo Magellan, very nice set indeed..


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

LOL

Yes. Two classic red designs--the old Coca Cola place mat and the SF 30th.

Sort of like those drawings where you try to find the hidden objects.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

Jmayot said:


> Haha, very funny Str8!
> Great photo Magellan, very nice set indeed..



Thanks!

And oddly enough, given all the lights I have, except for my SF Titan Ti CR2 titanium light, my only Surefire.


----------



## Search (Aug 26, 2015)

I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.

So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN


----------



## john-paul (Aug 26, 2015)

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.
> 
> So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN




Talk about an awesome mistake!!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2015)

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.
> 
> So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN


Easier to get the pen than the light


----------



## Search (Aug 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Easier to get the pen than the light



That's what I was hoping to hear. The box doesn't do much for me as I keep all my stuff either in a case or a shelf so it works out well.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes display box is on sale on ebay too.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 26, 2015)

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.
> 
> So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN



that is wild. Too funny.


----------



## Double Barrel (Aug 27, 2015)

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.
> 
> So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN



Hey, I'd like to get that back. My stupid wife (soon to be Ex) got confused. Well, she is always confused.


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 30, 2015)

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B but actually received a 30th Anniversary Collectors E1B inside it.. Serial# GS1793.
> 
> So somewhere exists the rest of this set but half of it is here in TN



Dang! that is only seven digits out from the end of the run. That is if the run was up to 1800, sure I read that somewhere. 

I always wonder how sets like this get split up. You have the light, someone's using the case to press daisies and some schmo is walking around work with the pen behind a greasy ear. . . . .maybe!


----------



## qmtu (Sep 19, 2015)

GS0769.
Why is this packaged so much better than the Surefire 6P-USA edition, which is in a blister pack.


----------



## MBentz (Oct 10, 2015)

Updated!


----------



## Gunner P (Nov 7, 2015)

Brand new and unused #GSO107 is presently on a Dutch Auction in the UK. Price goes down 5% every day until someone buys it. 
Holding my nerve at the moment as it is just out of my price range


----------



## cloggy (Nov 12, 2015)

GS0842 Just acquired.
I wonder how many sets are still unsold?


----------

